# Blast from the Past: Space Family Robinson aka Lost in Space



## ray gower (Aug 28, 2002)

Before the film rescued it. Before the awful TV series ruined it. There were comics!

I never actually bought the comics, but I did recently buy back my 1969 Space Family Robinson Annual from a jumble sale. I know it was mine, it had my name in it twenty years and two hundred miles from when and where I threw it away!

The sixties was when man was just starting to get to grips with shunting man into space. Marvel were launching the Silver age of comics with Spiderman and the X-Men, with DC lumbering hard on their heels, reinventing Superman for the third time. Up pops a new kid on the block, in the shape of West US based, Gold Key Comics, with a real Sci/Fi comic, if based upon a somewhat older work by Robert Louis Stephenson:- Space Family Robinson, the combined product of editor/writer Gaylord DuBois and artist Dan Spiegle.

Spiegle in particular obviously loved creating the unique look of Space Family Robinson. He displayed a distinctive style for rendering futuristic settings which, in the '60s set him apart from most of his East Coast peers in the industry. Despite the typical "comic book" scientific inaccuracies and gosh-wow "Buck Rogers-isms" that often crept in to mar SFR scripts, Spiegle's space hardware and alien architecture showed a particular 'feeling' for realistic differences.

They were quite novel and convincing when compared with the dated designs of most of the other established comic artists of the time: here were alien cities that looked alien, instead of those interminable Flash Gordonesque depictions of alien worlds as something like a outlandish hybrid of all the World's Fairs held between the turn of the century and 1940. And while the Robinsons' own technology was quite streamlined and almost advanced enough to blend in with the hardware of many of the alien races they encountered, Spiegle didn't shrink from the challenge of differentiating the alien guest stars' buildings and vehicles by clever design. Even if it was simply by either creating something looking just a bit more exotic, or by going to the other extreme and using something even more plain. Spiegle's 1960s designs, while dated in some ways, are still worthy of study after three decades.

Even the ship the Robinsons' were marooned upon is/was different to the television and film. No dull saucers. They were for some of the other races. The Robinsons vessel was a marvelous flying square 'H'. 

http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Shire/9680/ish-one.html


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 8, 2002)

I never knew this was based on a comic!  I always thought when people referred to it as "Space Family Robinson" they were just referencing its Robert Loius Stevenson inspiration, rather than the title of the comic it was adapted from.


----------



## ray gower (Sep 8, 2002)

I think the film was based more upon the TV series than the comic. 
As far as I know there was never a robot and Doctor Smith was notable by his absence in the annual I have.


----------



## ray gower (Sep 17, 2002)

To add to the confusion a little, possibly?

Lost in Space is technically different from SFR. 

It is rumoured, in some corners that the two were produced independently, and that Irwin was not aware of the comic. This is largely based on the fact that SFR significantly lacked:- Robot, Dr Smith and Major Wot-sit.

However, Goldkey managed to obtain the rights to produce comics of all of the Irwin shows, from 'Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea' through 'Time Tunnel' and 'Land of the Giants' and seemingly at no cost. Which other rumours obviously suggest was a cheap pay off for what would inevitably be an expensive court case.

The truth is undoubtedly in the middle somewhere. As they both look as if they fed off of each other for everything during the overlap.


----------



## B9Creations (Dec 18, 2003)

*New "Lost in Space" on WB?!*

Read about it here:

http://www.b9robotbuildersclub.com/pub/newLIS.html

Best!
MikeJ


----------



## B9Creations (Dec 18, 2003)

*Danger Will Robinson!*

Check out our club of folks that have built their own Lost in Space Robot!

www.B9RobotBuildersClub.com

Join the club, build the Robot!

Best!
MikeJ


----------



## Dave (Dec 18, 2003)

Welcome to Ascifi!

This isn't news though; this report from E! Online in October has more:




> *WB Gets "Lost in Space"*
> 
> by Lia Haberman
> 
> ...


 

If you're a fan, we'd be happy to have a 'Lost in Space' mini-forum here at Ascifi. There should be one. There are actually quite a few threads here on 'Lost in Space' but mostly about the film, not the original TV series.

Personally, I never watched it originally, though I've seen it since. I read somewhere that people were either 'Star Trek' fans or else 'Lost in Space' fans, but never both. I guess I was the former.


----------



## B9Creations (Dec 19, 2003)

*A "Lost in Space"*



> If you're a fan, we'd be happy to have a 'Lost in Space' mini-forum here at Ascifi.


I am a fan and I think a 'Lost in Space' mini-forum would be great!



> Personally, I never watched it originally, though I've seen it since. I read somewhere that people were either 'Star Trek' fans or else 'Lost in Space' fans, but never both.


I'm the exception to that rule, lol!

I'm more of a fan of the "props" from the show than the show itself.  The first season is my favorite, before they went over the edge to total camp.

I know the new TV show isn't 'news', however the article I mentioned was a personal interview I did with Kevin Burns that I thought some fans might find interesting.

I run the "official" Robot fan club as well.    www.B9RobotBuildersClub.com
You know these fans must be devoted to put in the money and time to create full size Robot replicas!

Thanks for the welcome, glad to be aboard!

Best!
MikeJ


----------



## Dave (Feb 10, 2004)

*Casting begins.....*

Warner Brothers' new version of 'Lost in Space' which may air before the end of 2004 has begun casting.

FilmJerk has posted full details of the casting notes:

http://www.filmjerk.com/nuke/article733.html

Bureau 42 has also seen the notes sent out to agencies. Doug Petrie is to write, John Woo to direct Kevin Burns and partner Jon Jasini to produce.

http://www.bureau42.com/view/1710

And so has TV Tome:

http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowMainServlet/showid-22268/

Casting is supposed to begin in March, but Tabitha said that according to the Futoncritic http://www.thefutoncritic.com newcomer Adrianne Palicki has been cast as Judy Robinson already.


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2004)

Variety via Scifi Wire has cast details already:



> _from Scifi Wire_
> 
> *Lost Cast Found*
> 
> The WB has set the cast for The Robinsons: Lost in Space, its upcoming pilot updating the classic 1960s SF series, Variety reported. Brad Johnson (Left Behind: The Movie) has joined as John Robinson; Ryan Malgarini (Freaky Friday) will play Will Robinson. The duo join cast members Jayne Brooke, Mike Erwin and Adrianne Palicki, the trade paper reported.


----------



## Dave (Apr 20, 2004)

I've never read the comics, nor have I read "Swiss Family Robinson" (which incidently was written by Johann David Wyss not Robert Louis Stevenson though the stockade sequence in "Treasure Island" is similar and both have pirates.)

But I recently re-watched the '60's Disney film on TV (with John Mills.) 



> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *Lost in Space is technically different from SFR.....
> 
> This is largely based on the fact that SFR significantly lacked:- Robot, Dr Smith and Major Wot-sit. *



Actually I was struck by the number similarities between Swiss Family Robinson and Lost In Space.

In Swiss Family Robinson there is a mother and father, the father has the great ideas, the mother is more stay at home. The eldest son is a hunk, athletic, country-pursuits loving. There is no sister, they instead pick up a tom-boy hiding from pirates who scrubs up well. The youngest son is inquisitive, picking up any stray animals (but no robots) and always getting into trouble setting off coconut bombs, attacking tigers, etc. The middle son could be Dr Smith. He is the scientist, knows everything in theory, but is not very practical.

I'm not disagreeing that they are very different, just saying that they are distant cousins.


----------



## ray gower (Apr 21, 2004)

Think you would be even more impressed by the similarities between Space Family Robinson and Swiss Family Robinson.

Everything in the book did appear somewhere during the life of the comic. We had two brothers, mother, father and the stow-away female.

The only thing replaced was the flying H for an island.


----------



## Dave (May 19, 2004)

*Not in the WB 2004-05 schedule?*



> _from SciFi Wire_
> 
> *WB Light On SF&F Fare *
> 
> The WB's 2004-'05 prime-time schedule, unveiled May 18 in New York City, surprised SF&F fans with the absence of expected shows, including the previously reported Dark Shadows update, a rumored Lost in Space remake and TV movies based on its canceled Angel vampire series. Instead, the network that was once home to Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Roswell, Tarzan and Birds of Prey announced only the return of Charmed and Smallville for fans of science fiction and fantasy. Charmed will retain its current timeslot, Sundays at 8 p.m. PT/ET. Smallville will stay on Wednesdays at 8 p.m.



I was looking forward to this, but I'm not quite sure what this all means. They've outbidded two other studios, paid for a pilot, and signed up the cast. Surely they must be still making it? So, is it to be a mid-season replacement, or held back until next year?


----------



## Stryker (Oct 18, 2004)

*Did you know.......*

Even though they say it was a "unaired" version , I have seen it at least 3 times.

Did you know that the original pilot "No Place to Hide" did not have the B9 (robot) and Dr Smith. 

The Jupiter 2 was called Gemini

They were headed for Alpha Centauri and was knocked off course by a asteriod storm.


Stryker


----------



## Dave (Oct 29, 2004)

So does anyone have any news on this promising idea?

I have searched the www but it seems to have dropped like a stone in a bottomless lake...

I guess I could always email WB?


----------



## Stryker (Dec 5, 2004)

IMO a lost in space series would be kewl


I grew up watching the original series...so a new series would be fine to be.

No robot? or Dr smith? would be weirdnot having them in it

Hope they do it right.

If they make it.... and there is a forum ....I will be there.




Stryker


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

*Blast from the Past: Lost in Space*

Probably the best description one could give is the show represented an amalgamation of two popular television formats popular in the 1960's. Science fiction on television was fairly commonplace as America's space race with the Soviet Union reached a fevered pace. The media gave detailed, almost daily, reports on the United States expensive race to be the first humans to step onto the lunar surface. Because of that, it was only natural to tap into this national frenzy with a slick television series where the audience could travel with those astronauts.

The show was "big" in scope and included two full size mockups of the famous _Jupiter 2_ the family space vehicle, a converted _SnoCat_ for all terrain travel on new worlds referred to in the series as The Chariot, and a wonderfully impressive Environmental Control Robot known simply as "Robot". Our family members would set out each week on adventures in a strange new world.

Cast:
Guy Williams 
Role: Professor John Robinson
Angela Cartwright 
Role: Penny Robinson
Marta Kristen 
Role: Judy Robinson
Mark Goddard 
Role: Major Donald West 
Jonathan Harris 
Role: Dr Zachary Smith
Bill Mumy 
Role: Will Robinson
June Lockhart 
Role: Dr Maureen Robinson
Bob May 
Role: (Inside) Robot


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 26, 2005)

Remember it fondly.. 

OOH the pain of it all!!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 27, 2005)

Danger, Will Robinson!

And people complain that the episodes of "Star Trek:TOS" were cheap-looking and cheesy.  "Lost in Space" had ST beat in those characteristics by light-years.  But, you know, I watched that show faithfully and I have very fond memories of it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 27, 2005)

Another great from the days of old. and another one that the re-make sucked!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 27, 2005)

And let us not forget the several guest appearances of a VERY young Kurt Russell!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 27, 2005)

i want re-runs!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 27, 2005)

Of Kurt Russell, pre-pubity??? Wearing a silver outfit (and silver make-up)... With Michael Ansara (as Kang in Star Trek, Elric the Technomage in Babylon 5 and Kane in Buck Rogers) playing his father... Episode was called The Challenge!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 27, 2005)

kurt russell isn't my bag baby. but i do love cheesy sci-fi


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 3, 2012)

I still enjoy the show, though the boy-genius part I will forever dislike, with one exception: DEXTER'S LAB; & that, only because it is so over the top funny. Anyway, I too, much preferred the 1st season, with its more serious approach. Also, the B&W made things appear more frightening; though I believe my family did not get a color TV until the late 60s, perhaps the early 70s.  

About GOLD-KEY, I understand it made an unlicensed ASTROBOY comic, though I think only 1 issue was printed. 

Some of the episodes were based upon literature or films; I recall my pleasure at watching, I believe it was MUTINY ON THE BOUNTY, with Charles Laughton as the ship's captain, bellowing orders, reminding me of one of LIS' pirate adventures.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm still a tremendous fan of this classic show. *Lost in Space* had a marvelous cast, cool guest star appearences, great stories and a brilliant soundtrack composed by John Williams.

I highly recommend the documenary about the show called, *Lost in Space Forever*.

If any of you out there obtain the entire series on DVD, there are some cool extras too.

Some of my favorite episodes:

_The Golden Man_ - Two alien races battle each other

_The Keeper_ - An animal collector meets the Robinsons

_The Prisoners of Space_ - The Jupiter 2 crew are on trial in an alien court

_The War of the Robots_ - An alien robot may replace B9

_The Galaxy Gift_ - Penny is trusted to keep a powerful device from evil aliens

_Follow the Leader_ - Prof John Robinson is possessed by an alien spirit

_Wish Upon a Star_ - Dr Smith finds a "wishing" device.

_Treasure of the Lost Planet_ - A space pirate adventure

_The Challenge_ - The Robinsons meet a father and son who are space warriors

_Revolt of the Androids _- A super android is sent to destroy a friendly android

_All That Glitters _- Dr Smith finds a device that turns anything into platinum

_The Anti-Matter Man_ - A parallel universe where there is an evil twin of John & Don 

_My Friend, Mr Nobody_ - Penny meets an invisible being


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 17, 2020)

I watched the Pilot on HULU last week, which HULU identified as episode #1. I was particularly interested in the interior of the saucer, which, as I recall, was called the Gemini 12. There was a nice spin of the camera showing the interior, but I was not sure that all was shown. 

Sadly, once the pilot's basic plot had been approved, they gave the saucer a lower deck, in the same way that Dr. Who's phone booth is much larger inside than outside.  I vaguely recall the early days of the internet, when I was interested in the LUNAR MODELS Jupiter II, and not being familiar with the lack of physical room for a lower deck, wondered why the model lacked one. 

So, anyway, I think there should have been sufficient drama without the added Dr. S., & they should have kept the saucer as it was in the 1st place. I guess the guys who designed it were, perhaps, not thinking beyond the pilot. The people clearly needed someplace to live and sleep. Why make that saucer if its just going to be shipwrecked in the 1st episode. Must have cost a good deal of $$; though I do not believe there was actually much of a full-scale exterior ever built. Very few 1:1 exterior views were ever seen.  There were no landing gear shown in the pilot.  No seats at the control panel! Yet the controls are mounted low so that seats are needed to easily reach them. I am sure that the freezing tubes are closer together, but views of them in the pilot are few.

MOEBIUS MODELS has a highly detailed J2, but the company's web page for its kits are lacking detail. Amazon has images: MOEBIUS MODELS JUPITER II. this model even has details added by Moebius or perhaps the builder of this kit, that were never seen elsewhere. 




the elevator is at the top, barely discernible at the size of this image. I think LUNAR models had both the series and the pilot version. Sadly, my modelling skills are not up to the task, or I would have had both of those. 

So, assuming that there was to be the shipwreck on some unknown planet, and they would be there for the entire series, they would be living in tents, etc., clothes reduced to shreds, and such. Those bald 'aliens' would be instead of loincloth-wearing savages. But execs obviously said that they needed to have more space travel; and what is a space - based TV show without a robot?  And why not add a saboteur, who is trapped in the ship when it lifts off. 

So, the pilot went all the way, with nearly nonstop danger or action, props, sets,  and such. It would be interesting to see what they might have done if they had been true to the pilot.


----------

